

HackerRank launches with 10 bot-vs-bot challenges - rvivek
http://pandodaily.com/2012/11/19/hackerrank-comes-out-of-closed-beta-challenges-hackers-skills-and-egos/

======
baltcode

          Your github account doesn't share enough information, please use legacy account.
    

What does that mean?

~~~
rvivek
Your e-mail address isn't being shared via github auth

~~~
cpdean
Is the fix to go to <https://github.com/settings/profile> and put an email in
the field labeled "Email (will be public)" ?

How does Coderwall allow github signups without me sacrificing an email to the
public?

------
bagosm
Can anybody please post the languages that are accepted? From what I have seen
in some examples its only c++ ?

~~~
rvivek
We support a variety of languages (<https://www.hackerrank.com/environment>)
Can you tell me which examples you're talking about?

~~~
patrickmay
Any chance of adding Common Lisp?

~~~
rvivek
Yes, very soon. I'll keep you posted. What'd be the best way to update you
once we go live on this?

~~~
swvist2
Please add Erlang as well.

------
arscan
Did you guys look at the AI Challenge that was done by the guys over at the
University of Waterloo (aichallenge.org)? I thought those competitions were
extremely well done, and have been disappointed that they haven't come out
with any new ones recently.

~~~
rvivek
Yep, loved the ants challenge. We'll hopefully take the best of their concept
and add it up on our site. This is our first contest
(hackerrank.com/thanksgiving)

~~~
arscan
Ah great, I look forward to checking it out. Unfortunately I have to work
during the day -- but for those giving the contest a shot, I recommend
starting your research here:

<http://www.a1k0n.net/2010/03/04/google-ai-postmortem.html>

------
arikrak
It looks cool, though there are still some things to fix. In split view, I
wasn't able to test out the code. Also, I tried opening a link on the bottom
in a new tab, but it opened in the current tab, causing me to lose my work.

~~~
rvivek
Sorry about that. We're just coding up local storage of code. Can you tell me
which browser you were using during the code testing?

~~~
arikrak
Chrome on Mac.

------
SwaroopH
Vivek, I tried signing up using Github but it threw the following error:

The change you wanted was rejected.

Maybe you tried to change something you didn't have access to.

